# Road rage at Page Mill update



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

A few weeks ago, a driver pushed out members of the MVV club and injured a cyclist. The community has rallied to catch this guy and get him off the road.

Here is an update:
-----------

*From:* Jon Simms [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Subject:* Update on Let's Rodeo

​ *Update On PAPD Case #06-084-0054<O></O>*
There have been at least 3 sightings of the Black Dodge Pickup thus far. These have all been in the Page Mill, West Alpine areas and each one reports the truck driving dangerously and erratically. Be careful out there if you are looking for him. Each sighting has claimed to have provided a license plate # to the PAPD. Unfortunately, the police do not have any record of the plate # to date.
I’ve been in regular contact with Office Kim Collet of the Palo Alto Police Dept. but right now they still need both the license plate number *and* a description of the driver that that is good enough to allow the person to be picked out in a police lineup. This is where I need everyone’s help – I’ve decided to come forward with my ID so that I can collect relevant data on behalf of the police and forward it to them so that I know they get it. 
I want to express my extreme gratitude to the bay area cycling community for their tremendous response to this set of circumstances. The roads of the bay area belong to everyone – whether you are in a car, truck, bike, horse or are a pedestrian. It is not OK for someone to risk the lives of others foolishly as our friend in the pickup has done. I am continuing to count on your vigilance to identify this person and get the right information to the police.

Please feel free to post the attached flyer to all relevant cycling aliases.

Thank You,
Jon

​ <!-- |**|begin egp html banner|**| -->


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Original flyer:
-------------


*$1,000 Reward Offered*

For information leading to the arrest and conviction of the driver of the pickup truck involved in the following flagrant action of violence against a local bay area cyclist.
A Monte Vista Velo (MVV) club cyclist was injured after being run off of the road by a large Dodge Ram pickup truck while descending on <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Page <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Mill Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street></st1:address></st1:Street> The incident happened on Saturday, March 25th around 11:00am. The driver of the truck fled the scene and then attempted to run many other club members off the road as they road single file further down the hill. The altercation was a deliberate act by the driver of the truck to send a message to all bay area cyclists that they do not belong on the public roads.
*Description of the Truck*


Late model full sized black Dodge Ram pickup with black bumpers
Extended cab with dark tinted windows
"Let's Rodeo" bumper sticker on left rear bumper. 12"x4" black letters on white background.
Dark tool box behind the driver's window.
License #6L6????
 If you spot the truck matching this description, please get a full license plate # and a description of the driver, if possible.
*The Injured Rider*

The MVV rider suffered a class 1 AC separation of the left shoulder, some fractured ribs and a couple of broken teeth. He is still recovering but has returned to riding with the club.

The injured rider is 51 years old, married and father of 4. He is an accomplished cyclist with over 25 years of competitive riding experience. He is also a successful businessman holding Vice President of Engineering positions at Sun, Kazeon and Oracle Corporation.

*Contact Information<o></o>*
[email protected]
650-861-0348

The bay area is one of the most cycling friendly spots in the entire US. Everyone must do their part to keep <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">California</st1lace></st1:State> roads safe for autos, motorcycles, cyclists, pedestrians and equestrians alike..
<o> </o>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

For those of you interested in helping Jon Simms and the Palo Alto Police with the maniac truck driver on Page Mill, we now have a confirmed license plate for the vehicle, and the police are investigating:​ 1. The license number of the truck is* 6L16757* (California Plate).​ 2.  Late model full sized black Dodge Ram Pickup with black bumpers
2. Extended cab with dark tinted windows
3. It may (or may not) still have the "Let's Rodeo" bumper sticker on left rear bumper.​ 4. Dark tool box behind the driver's window.​ If you have any incidents related to this truck, please contact the Palo Alto Police at the following phone number:

 Kim Collet
 Palo Alto Police Department
 650-329-2406
 Case #: 06-084-0054​ ​ Please also let Jon Simms (the Monte Vista Velo rider who was taken out by the truck) know about the incident at his email address [email protected], so that he can follow up with the police as well.​ Be safe out there,​ Pam Davis​ <!-- |**|begin egp html banner|**| -->


----------

